# Covenant and Creation (William J Dumbrell )



## Stephen L Smith (Aug 8, 2018)

A friend just advised me that this book (revised 2013 ed) is selling at Koorong Books Australia for the very low price of A $5! I cannot find much on the internet on it. Has anyone read it? Is it worth getting?

Thanks.


----------



## arapahoepark (Aug 8, 2018)

I have it. Since he is Reformed and looking to link the CoG together it is good. I have not read all the way yet.
A note of caution however, I have noticed in some past articles and his small commentary on Romans he is NPPish. That is because they use the word covenant, he is infatuated within and jumps on board thinking that is what justification means, while calling would then take over (very Wrightian). So far, I have not come across it in Covenant and Creation.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JTB.SDG (Aug 8, 2018)

It was required reading at Covenant seminary back in the day (12 years ago) and the prof's were very high on it. But I haven't read it since then so I can't give you any real clear thoughts personally.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Aug 9, 2018)

JTB.SDG said:


> But I haven't read it since then so I can't give you any real clear thoughts personally.


I was wondering since your professors highly praised it, why you did not use it in your 'Ruin and Redemption' study. Just wondering.

By the way, I looked at the contents page on Amazon preview (2013 ed) and he seems to have a good section on the Davidic Covenant. FYI.


----------



## JTB.SDG (Aug 9, 2018)

Not to knock it, but from what I remember, it was decent, but I wasn't blown away by it. Nor do I think it's the best stuff out there. But you're probably right; it's been a long time and I think it deserves another skimming. Thanks.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Aug 10, 2018)

JTB.SDG said:


> Nor do I think it's the best stuff out there. But you're probably right; it's been a long time and I think it deserves another skimming. Thanks.


I did wonder if the Revised edition improved some of the weaknesses.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Aug 10, 2018)

Anyone else got any thoughts? Still debating whether to buy it


----------



## JTB.SDG (Aug 11, 2018)

Sorry to keep chiming in--but if it's just $5, I would go ahead and get it.


----------

